
Primary Data Emerges from Stealth with Woz as Chief Scientist - coloneltcb
http://www.bizjournals.com/sanjose/news/2014/11/19/primary-data-emerges-from-stealth-at-demo-with-woz.html?page=all
======
incision
As the article points out, Woz was Chief Scientist at Fusion-IO [1] as well.
That company struggled [2] before being acquired by SanDisk for less than the
IPO price.

It was a different story in 2011 when Woz went on CNBC and said that the
company "has grown as fast as Apple so far" [3] pushing the stock to the
highest point it would ever reach just a month before the share lock-up
expiration [4].

1: [http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fusion-
io](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fusion-io)

2:
[http://www.theregister.co.uk/2013/10/25/fusionio_flasher_fla...](http://www.theregister.co.uk/2013/10/25/fusionio_flasher_flailing_around/)

3: [http://m.cnbc.com/us_news/45074931](http://m.cnbc.com/us_news/45074931)

4: [http://www.forbes.com/sites/ericsavitz/2011/12/06/fusion-
io-...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/ericsavitz/2011/12/06/fusion-io-slides-as-
lock-up-expires-on-8-7m-shares/)

------
blergh123
I thought that Woz had moved to Australia in a partnership with UTS
([http://www.smh.com.au/technology/technology-news/apple-
cofou...](http://www.smh.com.au/technology/technology-news/apple-cofounder-
steve-wozniak-joins-uts-as-adjunct-professor-20141022-11a21y.html)).

------
joshu
I was a judge for a different session at DEMO. First time there, pretty
interesting stuff.

------
capkutay
Does anyone know how this compares with Delphix?

------
ultimape
I hope its like spacemonkey for enterprise.

------
wdewind
> "We think this is a fairly sizable market we are addressing," Smith
> said,estimating it is in the billions of dollars.

That's not a very big market.

~~~
jeffreyrogers
It's only a small market in today's (arguably inflated) valuations. Plenty of
publicly traded companies have valuations in the millions, rather than
billions.

